# Mississippi Shooter?



## series70guy

How many members do we have here from South Mississippi? Where do you shoot and how do I get there?
I shoot at the Pascagoula DCM club range. As a matter of fact I have my carry pistol and my .308 ProHunter ready for the ride this morning. It's cold and clear but I gotta burn some powder before the ball games get started.

Tim


----------



## Atomsk

I've got some 7+ acres of land by my house i've been shooting at, but am wondering if there is an actual shooting range in the Laurel,MS area. IF anybody know let me know


----------



## nanahara

yoooooooo


----------



## sriker

*shooting range*

[I understand there is a shooting range in Ellisville just south of Laurel...Pinebelt Rifle & Pistol club...call Edward Myrick in Laurel....


----------

